# Photo sharing websites



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

I just finished looking at a member's photos on Picasa. The pictures looked great and the slideshow feature was easy to use. I really liked it.

Question to all members who use a photo sharing site: which do you use, and would you recommend? Also what features are good/bad?

I'd like to start sharing photos this way with family, friends and fellow APCer's

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I used photobucket, no complaints here, easy to use and share the photos. And they even give you the tag to post on forums like this one


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Why wouldn't you use our own Photo Album?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have my own webhosting, so I upload any images from there if I need to. I don't use any slideshow software, although I did use a gallery application that I downloaded on the internet. I would recommend using PhotoBucket, they are great!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I use Shutterfly for family photos, because they have an easy to use interface for sharing with others. But, I don't like them for webhosting for forums or ebay type uses. For those I use VillagePhotos-Free photo hosting, free image hosting, picture upload, free picture hosting, eBay selling tools, listing management, picture hosting and image management., where you get to have them host up to 50 photos free. I finally paid for a membership that lets me keep a lot more photos there at a reasonable price. It is very easy to pick up the URL for photos to post here.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here are the three hosting services I use the most. They are ordered in what I believe is the easiest and most realiable to use. #2 & 3 are great for other non-plant related photos, but for aquarium related items, APC's hosting is great b/c it's always going to be there without dead photo links that happen with photobucket occasionally if you forget to log into your photobucket account monthly.

1. APC Photo Album Hosting
2. ImageShack® - Hosting
3. Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com

-John N.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you for your recommendations. When I googled this I got a whole bunch of different sites (too many) now at least I have a short list.

Art - I do use APC photo album but I'm limited to only 2MB. I was looking for something that could handle a whole bunch of pictures that I could share with family and friends.


Frank


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

pBase is really easy to use if you don't want to create your own webpage. Just use any of the templates and start uploading. Costwise, it's $23 or so for 400MB of storage.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

I would recommend ImageCave.com


----------

